# 20" arms without steroids?



## Guest (Jul 6, 2010)

Hi,

I've been training for 9-months and am happy with my gains except my arms. I hope I'm not answering my own question, but is it possible to grow hench arms without steroids etc. because all the lads at my gym with 20" -ish arms are definitely on something more that weight gainers, creatine etc. which is all I do. I've tried NOT training them to regular training and can't seem to break 18.5".

Tel


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

20"+ is common at your gym then? do some of them have long noses too?


----------



## Guest (Jul 6, 2010)

Do you honestly think I'm on here to waste my time? Reasonably common, but not for me. If you can't answer the question, better to say nothing at all...


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

no of course not. you seem a very serious chap.


----------



## Guest (Jul 6, 2010)

How long have you been 'not training' your arms. Dutch posted a good thread this morning about arm training, could be worth checking it out.


----------



## ostrain (Sep 8, 2009)

Terry Ashdown said:


> Hi,
> 
> I've been training for 9-months and am happy with my gains except my arms. I hope I'm not answering my own question, but is it possible to grow hench arms without steroids etc. because all the lads at my gym with 20" -ish arms are definitely on something more that weight gainers, creatine etc. which is all I do. I've tried NOT training them to regular training and can't seem to break 18.5".
> 
> Tel


 If you have only been training for 9 months and have 18.5 inch arms, you must be doing something right. Just carry on doing what your doing

(unless you started with 18.5 inch arms)


----------



## SiPhil (Jun 16, 2010)

No one can answer your question. It's down to genetics. If you have a big frame might be possible, but for most a lean 20 inch isn't going to happen even with steroid use.


----------



## craftybutcher (Aug 10, 2009)

rdfp22 said:


> How long have you been 'not training' your arms. Dutch posted a good thread this morning about arm training, could be worth checking it out.


http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/advanced-bodybuilding/104148-bigger-arms-dont-train-them.html

This is another interesting one too.

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/general-conversation/103775-how-long-roughly-gain-2-inches-arms.html


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

you need to put more bodyweight on to add arm size.. at 21st my arms were 21 inches and looked crap... i'm 16st 10 now and arms are 19.5 ripped ish


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

What is it on here lately about fcuking arm size?

Who gives flying.......a good arm looks good whatever inches it is...end of.

Ive seen many a so called 22" look pale in comparsion to a guys with a nicely shaped 17"

Put the tape away and get over it......its always about arms..FFS....get under a squat rack and do 50 rep sets.


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

ok 20 inch if you are 6.5ft then will be easyer to hit but if 5.5ft then no way on earth will you hit 20ins with out gear i dnt give a poo how good genetics are 9months and want 20ins guns lol moste will never get to 20ins in ther life never minde 9months lol get some gear in ya lol


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

20" guns are pretty rare imo and a lean 20" arm looks huge!


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

I sat next to a big fat auzzy pig once on a plane and she must have had 22" arms , no gear and no training either - cause it was blubber


----------



## bigbear21 (Oct 11, 2009)

its doable but not easy be patient itll come


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

I only know of one lad who has 20" arms and is natty (apparently) he's black though


----------



## blackbeard (May 3, 2009)

WRT said:


> I only know of one lad who has 20" arms and is natty (apparently) he's black though


i know one like that also but unfortunately his legs resemble drain pipes,can't have it all


----------



## roy (Feb 8, 2009)

WRT said:


> I only know of one lad who has 20" arms and is natty (apparently) he's black though


Is it big ronnie????


----------



## glen danbury (May 23, 2006)

unless your a giant frame wise - probably not if we are talking lean - if your a fatty then yes

alot of competitive assisted bodybuilders dont get anywhere near 20 inch arms when lean


----------



## WillOdling (Aug 27, 2009)

Like people have said a lean arm is always better than a fat arm. I'm not too concerned with the size, just as long as they look in proportion


----------



## blackbeard (May 3, 2009)

glen danbury said:


> unless your a giant frame wise - probably not if we are talking lean - if your a fatty then yes
> 
> alot of competitive assisted bodybuilders dont get anywhere near 20 inch arms when lean


so a natural arm of 18.5" after 9 months of training is a mighty impressive feat,unless it's fat or/and on a 6'6" frame!!


----------



## Team1 (Apr 3, 2008)

My gran has 20 inch arms

lots of people on here have 20 inch arms...few of them have an arm that has a bicep and tricep...just a big lump of crap


----------



## jimbo_ (Jun 28, 2010)

i'd pay some serious cash for 20" arm transplants, idc if they are the same size as my chest :lol:


----------



## Outtapped (Dec 10, 2012)

pea head said:


> What is it on here lately about fcuking arm size?
> 
> Who gives flying.......a good arm looks good whatever inches it is...end of.
> 
> ...


absolutely spot on answer! who gives a flying fcuk, i have a friend who bragged to me the other day that he has 19.5 inch arms and i only have 18.5. yeah but im 12% bf your about 20 you fool and even if he wasnt high bf its all about how you look


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

WhySoSerious said:


> absolutely spot on answer! who gives a flying fcuk, i have a friend who bragged to me the other day that he has 19.5 inch arms and i only have *18.5.* yeah but im 12% bf your about 20 you fool and even if he wasnt high bf its all about how you look


No you don't:whistling:


----------



## Outtapped (Dec 10, 2012)

WRT said:


> No you don't:whistling:


lol pee off ive worked hard for mine


----------



## TheHammer (Jun 20, 2010)

i agree with pea head and wildbill who gives a fu*k what the measure as long as they look good and are in proportion with everything else!!!

get a life!


----------



## Guest (Jul 6, 2010)

Many thanks for the helpful comments - I just read the post by Dutch which I found quite helpful. For those who can't f*@ckin read properly, I said 20"-ish, which means thereabouts. I know two who've got 21"s, several who've got 19"s, and naturally many more with less. And yes, smaller more shapely arms look better than larger and unshapely ones etc. I'm short, very stocky and my arms look out of proportion in comparison so obviously I want to make them bigger - an underlying principle of bodyuilding is working towards a proportionate body for the smart c*@nts out there...


----------



## TheHammer (Jun 20, 2010)

fair enough!


----------



## GavinOC (Dec 10, 2008)

Gear or no gear it think it depends on height versus shape.

Guy who trains me is a lot older, muscle is a lot more mature and he has very good shape, at 6ft 4" his arm is almost dead on 20", suits his build and height but more importantly is lean and well shaped.

I don't think a guy at 5ft 8" needs a 20" lean arm to look good, with shorter limbs you can end up looking stubby.

Then again arms wouldn't be something I'd look at first, wide back and thick traps and round shoulders, to me are what builds an impressive physique.

Why would you want huge arms if your back chest and shoulders don't match?


----------



## Guest (Jul 7, 2010)

That's what I'm saying, my arms don't match the rest of me which is built much better. All the time I'm bulking I'm gonna concentrate more on compound movements rather than exhausting my arms after pushing/pulling routines if that makes sense. In other words, I'll do a seperate arms routine if needs be.


----------



## Dawn (Mar 6, 2008)

big_jim_87 said:


> ok 20 inch if you are 6.5ft then will be easyer to hit but if 5.5ft then no way on earth will you hit 20ins with out gear i dnt give a poo how good genetics are 9months and want 20ins guns lol moste will never get to 20ins in ther life never minde 9months lol get some gear in ya lol


My hubbie is nattie, 5'6" and has 19.5" arms.....he's not in contest condition but you can see the detail in his triceps and the split in his biceps. It comes from being an Irish farmers daughters son:thumb:


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

Dawn said:


> My hubbie is nattie, 5'6" and has 19.5" arms.....he's not in contest condition but you can see the detail in his triceps and the split in his biceps. It comes from being an Irish farmers daughters son:thumb:


 Wow, that is impressive


----------



## Dawn (Mar 6, 2008)

What is, being the son of an Irish farmers daughter


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

Dawn said:


> What is, being the son of an Irish farmers daughter


 :lol:

But seriously its nice to see/hear about natural athletes that have impressive size. Its a good example for all the guys that think you need drugs to get your arms over 15 inches:rolleyes: :whistling:


----------



## Dawn (Mar 6, 2008)

I do think my hubbie has the genetics. He has a crap diet eats ****e at weekend and doesn't really follow a proper training routine. I've finally persuaded him to do over 50s BNBF in 2012. I believe it will be the one and only show he will do just to challenge himself.


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

I got a mate whos natty, and sports over 20" guns at around 5'10

But he has some sort of hormone imbalance, as hes fckin nuts, agressive and dangerous as fck, plus IMO a thyroid problem and produces way too much GH as his hands are like bananas, proper "muscular" alto not big, and has a big fat neandertal head

He has always been to scared to use aas due to his inability to control his anger, currently is a prison officer pmsl

One of lifes true meat heads

So yeah 20" guns poss in freak of nature nattys


----------



## BillC (Jun 11, 2009)

Dawn said:


> I do think my hubbie has the genetics. He has a crap diet eats ****e at weekend and doesn't really follow a proper training routine. I've finally persuaded him to do over 50s BNBF in 2012. I believe it will be the one and only show he will do just to challenge himself.


He is also a thoroughly nice bloke who sponsored my missus doing the Race For Life today at Heaton Park Manchester. Pass on my thx Dawn!!It is true about him too, built like Vinny jones' character in X-men!!


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Dawn said:


> My hubbie is nattie, 5'6" and has 19.5" arms.....he's not in contest condition but you can see the detail in his triceps and the split in his biceps. It comes from being an Irish farmers daughters son:thumb:


Pics please???

Gotta see these natty guns BOOOM


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Terry Ashdown said:


> Many thanks for the helpful comments - I just read the post by Dutch which I found quite helpful. For those who can't f*@ckin read properly, I said 20"-ish, which means thereabouts. I know two who've got 21"s, several who've got 19"s, and naturally many more with less. And yes, smaller more shapely arms look better than larger and unshapely ones etc. I'm short, very stocky and my arms look out of proportion in comparison so obviously I want to make them bigger - an underlying principle of bodyuilding is working towards a proportionate body for the smart c*@nts out there...


calm down with the language or you will be banned.....


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

well yes i will not stand around and have any one say such slanderous lies about your cut and pasting.....  helpful well i never.....


----------



## Dawn (Mar 6, 2008)

Will do Bill and I think it was the fact that there were 3 copies of your email in our junk folder that made him sponsor your wife  , you were obviously desperate for her LOL!!

jw.....will try and get one for you, but no drooling!


----------



## 1Tonne (Jun 6, 2010)

Is it just me or are the more and more....[sarcasm] "friendly" [/sarcasm] people posting threads as of late...

or is it just me noticing them more.

Hmmmm...

i have 14" guns and i rock the casbah


----------



## M_at (May 2, 2009)

Terry Ashdown said:


> I'm short, very stocky and my arms look out of proportion in comparison so obviously I want to make them bigger


You've got 19"+ muscular calves and thighs to match?

I bet you my arms are way more out of proportion than yours if you've managed to get yours to 18.5"


----------



## Guest (Jul 11, 2010)

M_at said:


> You've got 19"+ muscular calves and thighs to match?
> 
> I bet you my arms are way more out of proportion than yours if you've managed to get yours to 18.5"


My thighs are a lean 23" but am trimming them; calves are a lean 16" which admittedly look too skinny in comparison but I have the less trouble building them up - but I'm bulking and still gotta sort my mid-section when I'm done! Cheers.


----------

